# لاول مرة شكرا بس مش تتعودوا هههههههههههه



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

بسم اللة القوى 


علشان حساسية الورد بقى 













لاول مرة شكرا 
بس مش تتعودوا يعنى 

شكرا على ضبط ساعة المنتدى على توقيت القاهرة بدل الدنمارك 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

يا ربى ما لحقتش 

الساعة اخرت ساعة 

الان الساعة 6 و 20 دقيقة بتوقيت القاهرة 

وبالمنتدى 

5 و 20 دقيقة


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

*مين !*
*هو في أيه يا إيمي *
*طيب أنا عيزها علي توقيت العتبة الخضرا*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

Twin قال:


> *مين !*
> 
> *هو في أيه يا إيمي *
> 
> *طيب أنا عيزها علي توقيت العتبة الخضرا*​


 


:download:

ماهو الظاهر فعلا اللى ضبطها 

اسماعيل يس 
لانها ساعة تروح وساعة تيجى


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> ماهو الظاهر فعلا اللى ضبطها
> 
> ...


 
*يا فهماني ..... بس تقصدي مين :crazy_pil*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

اقتباس
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة asmicheal 

 







*:download:

ماهو الظاهر فعلا اللى ضبطها 

اسماعيل يس 
لانها ساعة تروح وساعة تيجى 
*












Twin قال:


> *يا فهماني ..... بس تقصدي مين :crazy_pil*​


 


:download:

تصدق توين 
انا اتخنقت فعلا 

كل ما اكتب حرف يتقال تقصدى مين 
عارفة ان اللى بيحبونى بصدق 
فى الحوار الكنسى 
اللى الهاكر قضوا علية تماما 

بجد اتخنقت 

لكن انت توين عارفة انك بتضحك 

لا مش اقصد روك 
اقصد اضحك معاك فقط 
لان الساعة فعلا ساعة تقدم وساعة تاخر


----------



## Twin (23 أغسطس 2010)

*يا ست إيمي*
*أنا بهزر بس ومش في دماغي حد*
*وعادي ومش بحاول أوقعك في الغلط طيب ليه*

*خلاص أنا مش هشارك تاني علشان مش كل مشاركه ليا معاكي تفهميها غلط ....سلامو عليكوااا*​


----------



## asmicheal (23 أغسطس 2010)

Twin قال:


> *يا ست إيمي*
> 
> *أنا بهزر بس ومش في دماغي حد*
> *وعادي ومش بحاول أوقعك في الغلط طيب ليه*​
> ...


 

:download:

ما انا فهماك 
وقلت لك انى عارفة انك لاتقصد شيىء 

بس 
انا اللى حبيت اتكلم لانى عارفة ان دماغك كبيرة 

لكن اسفة ما اقصدكش 
واكيد براحتك المشاركة


----------



## just member (23 أغسطس 2010)

ومالة توقيت انكلترا يعنى

زى الفل وشغااااال


----------



## روزي86 (24 أغسطس 2010)

just member قال:


> ومالة توقيت انكلترا يعنى
> 
> زى الفل وشغااااال


 

ههههههههههه بس يا جوجو انت اسكت خالص

احسن اضربك ههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## Coptic Man (24 أغسطس 2010)

صعب يا اسماشيل الساعة تتضبط علي توقيت القاهرة

والا هيبقي تحيز لمصر وده مش هيكون لاني اساس المنتدي مش مصري 

دي نقطة 

النقطة التانية اني مصر ماشية بمزاجها في موضوع الوقت يعني اهوا الساعة اتقدمت ساعة علشان خاطر رمضان وهترجع تاني بعد رمضان ده معلش يعني شغل استعباط من المسئولين في مصر لانها تقريبا الدولة الوحيدة علي حد علمي اللي بتغير في توقيتاتها ومفيش افضل من توقيت جرينتش او لندن ياريت يثبت علي كدا


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2010)

تعديل الخيارات

وانزلو عند منطقة التوقيت وخلوها كلينينجراد ، جنوب افريقيا ، هتبقى زى توقيت مصر الاصلى وليس المعدل حاليا


----------

